# Cadel Evans



## Phixion (17 Jul 2008)

What the hell is wrong with that guy? He comes across like a drama queen, happy to get the attention when he's won a stage and like a bear with a sore head when he doesn't win.

The interview with him the other day was hilarious, he lashed out at 2 reporters because they touched his cuddly toy! He even hurt the wrist of a well-respected Australian reporter.

I know there are alot of similar people in the Tour de France but the guy just loses all my respect when he acts like that. I find myself supporting other riders just because of his stinking attitude.


----------



## beancounter (17 Jul 2008)

Phixion said:


> What the hell is wrong with that guy? He comes across like a drama queen, happy to get the attention when he's won a stage and like a bear with a sore head when he doesn't win.
> 
> The interview with him the other day was hilarious, he lashed out at 2 reporters because they touched his cuddly toy! He even hurt the wrist of a well-respected Australian reporter.
> 
> I know there are alot of similar people in the Tour de France but the guy just loses all my respect when he acts like that. I find myself supporting other riders just because of his stinking attitude.



I think they were touching his (badly damaged) shoulder.

Probably quite sore....

bc


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (17 Jul 2008)

+1 on the touching his shoulder with the mic boom - that must have hurt!


----------



## Keith Oates (17 Jul 2008)

He said words to the affect in one report, 'you don't know how many people touch you to congratulate you until you've damage your shoulder'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Jul 2008)

Road rash hurts like a bugger, as recent experience testifies - I thought he was quite restrained in not swearing, tbh


----------



## Phixion (17 Jul 2008)

Ah I thought he was just being a drama queen... nevermind then!

PS: I still think he's an idiot


----------



## Chuffy (17 Jul 2008)

Phixion said:


> Ah I thought he was just being a drama queen... nevermind then!
> 
> PS: I still think he's an idiot


He hissed at the Aussie reporter and stropped off like a proper diva! Yeah, I know about the shoulder, but even so...


----------



## asterix (17 Jul 2008)

If he was any good at cycling, he could endure pain..


----------



## yello (17 Jul 2008)

Like a number of talented cyclists/athletes, he's a bit 'special'! Cut him some slack and judge him by his results.... but he is a bit of a misery!


----------



## Chuffy (17 Jul 2008)

yello said:


> Like a number of talented cyclists/athletes, he's a bit 'special'! Cut him some slack and judge him by his results.... but he is a bit of a misery!


Hating Evans keeps me warm at night. 
His strop the other day was so petulant and pantomime-villainish, he even managed to swish his yellow jersey like a cape as he huffed off...


----------



## mondobongo (17 Jul 2008)

He is too much for me and that whining voice.


----------



## Moonlight (17 Jul 2008)

He's professionally amazing, let's leave it at that.


----------



## jonathan ellis (18 Jul 2008)

He does come across as a nasty piece of work 

i do hope someone else wins


----------



## Tetedelacourse (18 Jul 2008)

he looks creepy


----------



## yello (18 Jul 2008)

He gives French a damn good go! He's obviously still learning but credit to the man for giving it a go. He comes across very well; very happy, smiley and chatty... but then he has just been given the yellow jersey!


----------



## goo_mason (18 Jul 2008)

He bears an uncanny resemblance to Steve Pemberton of The League Of Gentlemen !


----------



## mondobongo (18 Jul 2008)

Just look at those eyebrows creepy creepy.


----------



## Haitch (21 Jul 2008)

Did anyone else see the interview with Evans yesterday? First he complained that three riders had ganged up on him and then when a reporter came a bit too close he shouted, "Don't touch my dog! If you touch my dog I'll knock your head off!"

Yes, his faithful pooch was waiting for him at the finishing line.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (21 Jul 2008)

I missed that Alan - was that on ITV or Eurosport?


----------



## Haitch (21 Jul 2008)

I saw it on either the Belgian or the Dutch late-evening chat show (probably the Dutch).


----------



## Haitch (21 Jul 2008)

Found it. It was on the Belgian show, now on YouTube.


----------



## girofan (21 Jul 2008)

I have a cycling friend who thinks Cadel bats for the other side!!


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (21 Jul 2008)

Well at least he's not French. Or Belgian.

Or American.


----------



## mondobongo (21 Jul 2008)

3 against 1 wheres your Team Cadel? says Mrs Mondo.


----------



## LOGAN 5 (22 Jul 2008)

Gone right off him after his strops with the reporters. Arrogant and a prima donna. Best he keeps his mouth shut and just rides his bike. Don't want him to win now having seen how nasty he is. 

Those eyebrows and that squeeky voice - yuk.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Jul 2008)

Actually I thought that was quite funny... he's clearly not being serious.


----------



## yello (22 Jul 2008)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Actually I thought that was quite funny... he's clearly not being serious.



That's what I thought too. I think he even seems to laugh!

What if he's weird, or gay, the guy can ride a bike. And that's pretty much all I'm interested in at the moment. 3 against 1 is to be expected though. Surprised he's bitter about that... because, as he says, he did do pretty well. 8 seconds back is nothing for him, he's got that over his rivals in the TT.


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2008)

Top class athletes aren't exactly 'normal' are they, so expect some 'personality' issues with regards to the media.....I know I wouldn't want to do an interview etc. after 100 plus miles - shower, food...then i'll talk....when I've stopped crawling off the floor...........


----------



## Chuffy (22 Jul 2008)

yello said:


> 3 against 1 is to be expected though. Surprised he's bitter about that... because, as he says, he did do pretty well. 8 seconds back is nothing for him, he's got that over his rivals in the TT.


It's to be expected. Last year he whinged that the others in his group were 'going too fast'. 

I bet his dog doesn't whine as much as he does.


----------



## goo_mason (22 Jul 2008)

This is what Cadel does in his spare time


----------



## Chuffy (22 Jul 2008)

Is it possible that Evans will be the least liked winner ever?
Assuming he does, of course...


----------



## Renard (22 Jul 2008)

True, he lacks charisma. What goes against him for me is that he is conservative in the race. I really don't want to see someone win the TdF who marks his competitors in the mountains relying on his timetrialling ability.


----------



## Noodley (22 Jul 2008)

How long have you guys been following pro cycling? 

I could write a list of unpopular riders who are/were successful for many reasons. 

Thing is, Evans is a good rider. 

He's also human - so he whines a bit, has a laugh, gets pissed off, has good days, does what he has to do, etc...


----------



## Keith Oates (23 Jul 2008)

If Evans wins he will have many supporters and some detractors, the same as any other past winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yello (23 Jul 2008)

Chuffy said:


> Is it possible that Evans will be the least liked winner ever?



Oh I doubt that! He has a long way to go before he can claim that honour! But he could be second


----------



## Haitch (23 Jul 2008)

Yesterday, again on Belgian TV, Cadel headbutted a camera to avoid being interviewed. YouTube.


----------



## rustychisel (23 Jul 2008)

Belgians are like that. They bring out the best in people ;-)


----------



## stephenb (23 Jul 2008)

He does live down to one stereotype - difference between an Aussie & a jumbo jet? The jet stops whining at Heathrow


----------



## Chuffy (23 Jul 2008)

yello said:


> Oh I doubt that! He has a long way to go before he can claim that honour! But he could be second


Oooh, go on, who's the least liked then?


----------



## Keith Oates (23 Jul 2008)

Le Monde!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Haitch (23 Jul 2008)

What about Lance Armstrong, especially in France???????????????????


----------



## LOGAN 5 (23 Jul 2008)

I feel sorry for his wife - must be hell being married to him.


----------



## Renard (23 Jul 2008)

You can say what you like about Armstrong but he honoured the jersey by attacking and winning stages.


----------



## Haitch (23 Jul 2008)

Indeed he did. No slur on Armstrong intended. But while he was attackinhg and winning he was also being abused and punched by French spectators.


----------



## Keith Oates (23 Jul 2008)

When you watched Armstrong you saw the Master at work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chuffy (23 Jul 2008)

Keith Oates said:


> Le Monde!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Really? Any reason why?


----------



## Dayvo (23 Jul 2008)

Quote from the BBC cycling section:

'When you have the 10 best bike riders in the world *behind your wheel *and you have a two-minute gap to close on one of the best climbers in the world, it's not any situation to be in,' Evans said. 

Since when was he at the front, dragging the others along?


----------



## yello (23 Jul 2008)

Dayvo said:


> Since when was he at the front, dragging the others along?



For around the last 2 or 3 km today... a bit late in the day, it's true, but none-the-less he was giving it a go.


----------



## girofan (23 Jul 2008)

The Aussie sulky boy should win the TdF simply because CSC DS Riis was not bold enough in his attack with Sastre. He needed more than the 2.15 gained on Evans to have a chance in the time trial!
If the attack had been made on the previous climb close to the summit, the Schleck bros. could have sat on Evans who would have been forced to chase sooner and tired earlier. Even if Sastre had been caught Frank Schleck could have countered and gained minutes on Evans, but perhaps Riis is now on a different drug to EPO, one that clouds his judgement!!


----------



## Noodley (23 Jul 2008)

Is there a spoiler in here? I am posting blind as I do not know the result from today yet...I'm interested in how the thread is developing but there may be a spoiler. 

Can someone post yes or no, then I can just skip to last post please...


----------



## Chuffy (23 Jul 2008)

Noodley said:


> Is there a spoiler in here? I am posting blind as I do not know the result from today yet...I'm interested in how the thread is developing but there may be a spoiler.
> 
> Can someone post yes or no, then I can just skip to last post please...


*SPOILER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
'zat clear enough Noodles?


----------



## Noodley (23 Jul 2008)

Chuffy said:


> *SPOILER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 'zat clear enough Noodles? B)



Cheers


----------



## Chuffy (23 Jul 2008)

Noodley said:


> Cheers


No problem, I'd hate you to find out that McEwan won by five minutes.

Oops....B)


----------



## Noodley (23 Jul 2008)

Chuffy said:


> No problem, I'd hate you to find out that McEwan won by five minutes.
> 
> Oops....B)




Yes very good B)

Okay, how's this for a guess?

Breakaway over Galibier, with Sandy Casar and one other FdeJ rider i the break. Group of 25-30 chasing them down and catching before d'Huez. CSC have both Schlecks, Sastre, and Voigt. Evans has nobody. Valverde looks good. The "other" contenders are there as well....

...then on d'Huez Frank and Andy leave everyone else for dead and hold hands as they cross the line together, 3 or 4 minutes ahead of everyone else.


And I'm only looking at replies from Chuffy....

Actually, I'm dicing with stupidity. No more looking at this thread 'til I've seen the highlights.


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Jul 2008)

Jim said:


> Anyone direct me to a side on picture of Evans' bike, I assume it's a Ridley but am intrigued by the colour scheme and the lettering on the down tube, ta.



TT Bike (Ridley Dean)

Road Bike (Ridley Helium)


----------



## Chuffy (23 Jul 2008)

Noodley said:


> Breakaway over Galibier, with Sandy Casar and one other FdeJ rider i the break. Group of 25-30 chasing them down and catching before d'Huez. CSC have both Schlecks, Sastre, and Voigt. Evans has nobody. Valverde looks good. The "other" contenders are there as well....
> 
> ...then on d'Huez Frank and Andy leave everyone else for dead and hold hands as they cross the line together, 3 or 4 minutes ahead of everyone else.


How long have you been following pro cycling?


----------



## Noodley (23 Jul 2008)

Chuffy said:


> How long have you been following pro cycling?



Probably more to do with how much I have been drinking waiting on highlights B)


----------



## Chuffy (23 Jul 2008)

Noodley said:


> Probably more to do with how much I have been drinking waiting on highlights B)


Eight minutes to go.
Don't forget, watch McEwen....B)


----------



## Noodley (23 Jul 2008)

Chuffy said:


> Eight minutes to go.
> Don't forget, watch McEwen....B)



It's on now....see you all in an hour B)

In fact, I shall revise my earlier prediction - Sastre.


----------



## Noodley (24 Jul 2008)

Noodley said:


> It's on now....see you all in an hour B)
> 
> In fact, I shall revise my earlier prediction - Sastre.



Or maybe not again. He seems to have gone too early.


----------



## paintfly (29 Jul 2008)

girofan said:


> I have a cycling friend who thinks Cadel bats for the other side!!


Absolutely, I was convinced he was gay, until they mentioned his wife and kids


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Jul 2008)

paintfly said:


> Absolutely, I was convinced he was gay, until they mentioned his wife and kids



Shows how much our stereotypes are often misleading... and if he was gay, what difference would it make anyway?


----------



## paintfly (29 Jul 2008)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Shows how much our stereotypes are often misleading... and if he was gay, what difference would it make anyway?


No, I agree, just shows how wrong you can be.(allegedly)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (30 Jul 2008)

I don't like Cadel's public persona much, but at least he has one and - McEwan, Cav and Voight aside - there aren't many in the peloton who seem to have any kind of personality at all.


----------



## wafflycat (30 Jul 2008)

paintfly said:


> Absolutely, I was convinced he was gay, until they mentioned his wife and kids



Apart from the fact that it matters not one jot if someone is gay, what makes you think that because a bloke is married with kids, he is automatically not gay?


----------



## Tetedelacourse (30 Jul 2008)

Obviously nothing is certain, but wife and kids usually indicates something about sexual preferences. Do you disagree?

Although I do agree it has no bearing whatsoever on anything!


----------



## wafflycat (30 Jul 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> Obviously nothing is certain, but wife and kids usually indicates something about sexual preferences. Do you disagree?



Sort of... there's plenty of gay folk who have married, had kids... remember it's only fairly recently here in the UK at least that it's been socially acceptable (and only legally acceptable for a bit longer) to be openly gay. For years and years, gay folk effectively *had* to be 'in the closet'. We may well be far more tolerant these days but it's not that long ago when being outed as gay meant loss of job, loss of family, loss of social posisiton... all sorts of bad stuff. And in many countries it still is like that, and I expect there's areas of UK life where it still is too. It'll be a good day when it really doesn't matter one jot if someone is gay, straight, bi... in any area of life.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (30 Jul 2008)

wafflycat said:


> Sort of... *there's plenty of gay folk who have married, had kids*... remember it's only fairly recently here in the UK at least that it's been socially acceptable (and only legally acceptable for a bit longer) to be openly gay. For years and years, gay folk effectively *had* to be 'in the closet'. We may well be far more tolerant these days but it's not that long ago when being outed as gay meant loss of job, loss of family, loss of social posisiton... all sorts of bad stuff. And in many countries it still is like that, and I expect there's areas of UK life where it still is too. It'll be a good day when it really doesn't matter one jot if someone is gay, straight, bi... in any area of life.



Whilst I agree with all of the above, is it not reasonable to assume that there are many more who are not gay? Hence a good indication of sexual preference?

We're possibly off on a tangent here!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (30 Jul 2008)

This is rather a pointless discussion isn't it?


----------



## Tetedelacourse (30 Jul 2008)

uh-oh, FM has called time on this one for us all.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (30 Jul 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> uh-oh, FM has called time on this one for us all.



You'd just said much the same thing hadn't you?


----------



## Tetedelacourse (30 Jul 2008)

eh, no. I was arguing a point with Waffly and observed that the point doesn't really belong in Race.

Not same as saying it's pointless.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (30 Jul 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> eh, no. I was arguing a point with Waffly and observed that the point doesn't really belong in Race.
> 
> Not same as saying it's pointless.



So, d'ya want an argument about whether the argument is pointless now? eh? eh?


----------



## Landslide (30 Jul 2008)

I think this article summed up Evans' lack of appeal for me:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2008/jul/26/tourdefrance.cyclingholidays?gusrc=rss&feed=sport

_"Most cycling fans take a romantic view of the sport. They will gladly give their unconditional love to a loser as long as he goes down with his pedals on fire."_


----------



## Tetedelacourse (30 Jul 2008)

Flying_Monkey said:


> So, d'ya want an argument about whether the argument is pointless now? eh? eh?



Needless to say, if you and I were married, I would argue until bedtime.
And despite my love for you, I'd still maintain that marriage and kids is indicative of my heterosexuality.


----------



## Paulus (30 Jul 2008)

Ok I'm coming into this debate a bit late. Is Cadel gay? Who cares. He is a good bike rider. He lost the plot a bit in the second week of the tour, maybe the pressure of holding the yellow jersey got to him. He may not be the most charismatic rider in the peloton, but he is what he is.


----------



## briank (30 Jul 2008)

He is, as you say, what he is. And what's that - a cautious man. The only time I warmed to him was on that last 3k when he was trying to limit his losses to the CSC mafia. That took guts.
But it was purely reactive. I'm sure I'm not alone in wanting my cycling gods to be those who seize the moment and the initiative, who launch off into great attempts, vainglorious escapades which will often fail and sometimes be derided.
But never ignored.
Though I watched,dutifully, every minute of the last two hours of that final time-trial and was duly surprised, as were we all, that Sastre held off Evans so effectively, I was hardly on the edge of my seat.
Was anyone?


----------



## Tetedelacourse (31 Jul 2008)

yeah I loved the race this year from start to finish.


----------



## briank (31 Jul 2008)

Well OK, I'm glad you did. Maybe I just wasn't ever really paying enough attention: that can make complicated things seem boring.
But it always felt like an in-between race - between eras: much as I admire Zabel, we all knew from the start he wasn't going to quite quick enough any longer. Ditto McEwen - I know he had no team support etc etc, but even so. Ricco turned put to be every bit the arrogant git he seemed, alas, and Cadel was never going to become a Tour Great. Even the winner - lovely guy though he is, all agree - is hardly a hero.
Poulidor's name resounds down the years - and he only ever "lost". Who, in 20 years' time, will remember which small Spanish climber won in 2008?

(Gawd, what a miserable old sod I sound!)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (31 Jul 2008)

I enjoyed the Tour this year too. We really had no idea who was going to win any of the competitions until near the end - so yes, I was on the edge of my seat. There were great team efforts and class individual performances and for one, no one dominant force - which is a thoroughly good thing.


----------



## Smeggers (31 Jul 2008)

I think if it wasn't for Alpe D'Huez then tour would have perhaps been a little dull.


----------



## briank (31 Jul 2008)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I enjoyed the Tour this year too. We really had no idea who was going to win any of the competitions until near the end - so yes, I was on the edge of my seat. There were great team efforts and class individual performances and for one, no one dominant force - which is a thoroughly good thing.



I don't deny that it was close right up to the very end. Indeed,as I recall, there was one evening, a few days before the end, when the first three were all within 9 seconds. My point was that a close-run thing is only of interest to the extent that we give a damn about the runners.
No one dominant force? Don't CSC qualify? Perhaps they don't, for the simple enough reason that there was no one on that team able/allowed to dominate.
Personally, I'd have loved to see Jens Voight go for glory or the whole team pulling for Cancellara. Instead, we had the triumph of tactics and another faceless Spanish winner.
Guess that's why Riis makes a sh*t load more money than me.
Never mind: next year maybe Andy Schleck will bring back the passion. And if there's someone else to rival him in the mountains (How good is Ricco without the EPO?) then we may have a race which is not only close but one to make us care.


----------



## Archie (31 Jul 2008)

Smeggers said:


> I think if it wasn't for Alpe D'Huez then tour would have perhaps been a little dull.


I thought the climb to Prato Nevoso was gripping, although ultimately it didn't resolve anything.


----------



## Scoosh (31 Jul 2008)

Evans had no team support and CSC did a very skillful demoralising job on him but I fear that Cadel Evans is heralding the 'new breed' of Tdf wannbewinnners - the percentage players. 
Bit like the:
-golfers who play safe, never make a big mistake, never do anything exciting
-tennis players who win by not making mistakes, rather than by making winners 
-etc etc


> I'm sure I'm not alone in wanting my cycling gods to be those who seize the moment and the initiative, who launch off into great attempts, vainglorious escapades which will often fail and sometimes be derided.
> But never ignored.


ABSOLUTELY


----------



## Blonde (5 Aug 2008)

I doubt he had a deliberate policy of not attacking or taking risks- what if he just didn't have it in him? I'm sure he did his best! I felt quite sorry for him, but Carlos Satre also really deserved to win. Team CSC are well hot (and I don't just mean buff)! I rather like Cadel's drama queen image though - it all adds to the interest and excitement of Le Tour! Sastre's innocent, quiet Elf-boy image is also nice and I love his accent when he speaks English, it's wonderful and he comes accross as a really nice family guy, but it would be boring old tour if everyone was the same!


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Aug 2008)

Incidentally, one of the news sites refers to Cadel as "Cuddles", and I can't get that out of my head when I see him in print or on the box now :/


----------



## John the Monkey (11 Aug 2008)

Sorry to dredge this one up again, but I wanted to mention this month's Cycle Sport - as part of its Tour review, they have a large article on Evans, and on Silence-Lotto's plan for the tour (which, unfortunately for them, didn't survive its first contact with the real world). It's a good read, and ultimately left me feeling a bit sorry for Cadel - he comes over rather better (and impressively magnanimous in defeat) than he ever did in the tour coverage.


----------

